# Kichen Remodel



## KellyWoods (May 2, 2016)

We are repairing our kichen so I decided to purchase new cooktop. I have done some research an found that product http://downdraftelectriccooktops.com/gas-cooktops/try-gas-cooktop-griddle-maximum-efficiency.html but I cant decide which cooktop is better that or electric? Any suggestions?


----------



## WildBoar (May 2, 2016)

The link is to a site that has short write-ups on many cooktops. Which one are you referring to?

Assuming this is not a spam post to direct traffic to that pretty useless web site, I'm happy to provide an opinion. Go with a gas range (assuming you have a natural gas or propane supply). If you cook a lot, get the biggest, baddest one you can afford.


----------



## DamageInc (May 2, 2016)

Always gas. Can't char a bell pepper on electric. And flambéing is a whole lot cooler without having to use a lighter.


----------



## KellyWoods (May 2, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> The link is to a site that has short write-ups on many cooktops. Which one are you referring to?
> 
> Assuming this is not a spam post to direct traffic to that pretty useless web site, I'm happy to provide an opinion. Go with a gas range (assuming you have a natural gas or propane supply). If you cook a lot, get the biggest, baddest one you can afford.



I'm afraid this is not a spam post. I'm just wondering because electricity is fairly cheap here and I'm not cooking that much.
My biggest issue right now is that gas ruins pots and pans, but I guess it should be fine.

But thank you for your help!


----------



## WildBoar (May 2, 2016)

Gas does not ruin pots and pans. It may discolor the bottoms, and maybe the lower portion of the sides, but it does not ruin them at all. Plus you can control the flame -- as Emeril always used to say, it has more settings then just On and Off. Gas provides much quicker response then electric, and as DamageInc stated it is nice to be able to use the burners for roasting peppers, etc. The best kitchen upgrade I have done was replacing an electric cooktop with a gas range.


----------



## KellyWoods (May 2, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Gas does not ruin pots and pans. It may discolor the bottoms, and maybe the lower portion of the sides, but it does not ruin them at all. Plus you can control the flame -- as Emeril always used to say, it has more settings then just On and Off. Gas provides much quicker response then electric, and as DamageInc stated it is nice to be able to use the burners for roasting peppers, etc. The best kitchen upgrade I have done was replacing an electric cooktop with a gas range.



Thank you so much for your reply, I guess I have to go with gas then


----------



## WildBoar (May 2, 2016)

If one in particular catches your eye post a link for comments. There are many variations of burner sizes/ configurations/ BTUs. And of course you vent hood can be a factor as well.


----------



## Castalia (May 2, 2016)

Agree, go for gas and a vent hood. So many kitchens I see lately have no hood.


----------



## apathetic (May 3, 2016)

I agree with all the posts here, gas for the cooker and make sure to get an adequate extractor hood


----------



## fujiyama (May 3, 2016)

It would be a shame to use anything other than gas. You can get them with a griddle or charbroiler which is awesome. 

The simple 30" Wolf Range is very nice. If you did a lot of serious cooking I'd recommend a 36" or larger; they come in many models and sizes. A good hood vent is needed. I suggest a long gas line and also a suitable length chain, so you can pull it out to clean behind. 









If you choose otherwise (not gas), I suggest an induction range. Good on power and easy to clean. Your pots and pans should be made for induction (magnetic based).


----------



## Charon (May 3, 2016)

I'm curious too. Here it's quite hard to get a good gas range. 
What are the cons of using induction plates?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 11, 2016)

GAS.

i'm renting an apartment with electric coil range. it blows. the "lag-time" is unbelievable. you shut down the temps and it will stay super hot for a long while. fluffy scrambled eggs require a full on lift off the range top.

VENT HOOD. dont even get me started. i have one, it is fake. blows it right back at me. ahhaha...i have mastered food STEAMING living here. i looked at many open houses and seen a few downdraft vent. no thanks. they dont seem to work all that great.


----------



## Bill13 (May 11, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> GAS.
> 
> i'm renting an apartment with electric coil range. it blows. the "lag-time" is unbelievable. you shut down the temps and it will stay super hot for a long while. fluffy scrambled eggs require a full on lift off the range top.
> 
> VENT HOOD. dont even get me started. i have one, it is fake. blows it right back at me. ahhaha...i have mastered food STEAMING living here. i looked at many open houses and seen a few downdraft vent. no thanks. they dont seem to work all that great.



Down drafts suck! Trying to pull down naturally rising cooking vapors is plain stupid. Genius marketing, however.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 11, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Down drafts suck! Trying to pull down naturally rising cooking vapors is plain stupid. Genius marketing, however.



Down draft actually lowers the burners output by sucking the BTU out of the burner. Heat rises? I've never met anyone that owned one that was happy.


----------



## Bill13 (May 11, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Down draft actually lowers the burners output by sucking the BTU out of the burner. Heat rises? I've never met anyone that owned one that was happy.



First house I flipped we put in a Jenn -Air with a downdraft, it was laughable. You could not use the burners closest to the draft because a third of the flame would not be under the pot when on high. If you have no choice I get it, but if can be avoided do so.


----------

